

Show HN: I got into a venture accelerator and built my first Rails app - jklp
http://www.abitofpi.com/

======
jklp
Hi, OP here.

Just a bit of background, myself and 2 friends have just gotten into AngelCube
(an Australian based venture accelerator) and we're validating an idea we
have, that people will purchase goods using bitcoin.

We've decided to pick Raspberry Pi's (as bitcoin has generally a tech
audience), and I've created a page to sell them using Rails (a stack that one
of our cofounder swears by :) ).

If you have any feedback on design, technology, or anything startup related
we'd be keen to hear it

Thanks!

Jerrold

~~~
robryan
Are you rolling your own system to accept the bitcoins? Coinbase seems to be
gaining some popularity as a method for Merchants to accept bitcoins, don't
know much past that myself though.

~~~
jklp
Yep good guess and yep, we've heard of Coinbase, though our approach is a
little different to theirs (yet to be revealed :) )

